
Show HN: Protecting weak passwords configuring dynamically KDF - morrisda
https://morrisda.github.io/Protecting-weak-passwords
======
morrisda
As BS student of CS at Math Department in Padua I made this interactive page
which implements the described protocol for easily protecting weaker passwords

